# GFCI Required for Freezer in Garage



## Uncle Bob (Apr 9, 2010)

It appears that the 2008 NEC has removed the exception for freezers in the garage (dedicated outlet); and now requires "all" receptacles to be GFCI in the garage.  I looked up some freezer manufacturer's installation instructions and found that they still state " GFCI outlet not recommended".  This will also void the warranty for spoiled food.

Did somebody in Bodunk, California get a shock using this outlet in his garage for something else besides the freezer or refrigerator?

Uncle Bob


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 9, 2010)

Uncle Bob,

See Section R102.4 in the IRC.

*R102.4 Referenced codes and standards.*

The codes and standards referenced in this code shall be considered part of the requirements of this code to the prescribed extent of each such reference. Where differences occur between provisions of this code and referenced codes and standards, the provisions of this code shall apply.

*Exception:*Where enforcement of a code provision would violate the conditions of the listing of the equipment or appliance, the conditions of the listing and manufacturer’s instructions shall apply.

.


----------



## vegas paul (Apr 9, 2010)

Consider this... Reefers and Freezers per their listing, are allowed .3-.4 mA of fault current when they are brand new. They deteriorate over time, get bumped, etc. Besides, the one in the garage is usually the 12 year old one that used to be in the kitchen! Now... you are standing barefoot in the garage getting a beer out of the fridge STANDING ON THE SINGLE MOST CONDUCTIVE SURFACE IN YOUR ENTIRE HOUSE.

A spoiled rib roast is not a life-safety issue. Electrocution is.

Just my $0.02...


----------



## Bryan Holland (Apr 9, 2010)

In all seriousness, spoiled food or manufacturer's warrantys must take a second seat to life safety issues.  You will not find an appliance manufacturers listing prohibiting gfci protection, especially when required by the NEC.

This change came about after UL updated applaince and equipment product specifications which limits leakage current (ground-fualt) current to less than .5 mA.  A gfci devices trips at 4-6 mA.  If the refrigerator trips the gfci device, the refrigerator is BAD, assuming the gfci is defective.

If a HO is so concerned about there food being spoiled, they can put an temperature monitoring device that alarms the HO that cooling has discontinued.


----------



## Coug Dad (Apr 9, 2010)

Awwww.  I love my non GFCI receptical in the garage.  It is great for the Christmas light and does not trip out all the time due to those pesky ground faults!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 9, 2010)

Okie Dokie, then answer me this; Why isn't the refrigerator in the kitchen required to be GFCI protected in the 2008 NEC?

If you can find it is; please post the section for me.

I believe the reason the manufacturers state "GFCI not recommended" instead of "Warning, Do Not plug into GFCI receptacle" is because they don't want to get on the wrong side of the "Code Police". The manufacturer's warranty requirements are important; and the warning that "the appliance should not be pluged into a GFCI" is part of the installation instructions.

The loss of a freezer full of meat is not an "Inexpensive Inconvenience".

Uncle Bob


----------



## Bryan Holland (Apr 9, 2010)

Because the code doesn't require refergerators to be gfci protected, it requires receptacle outlets located in garages to be gfci protected.  The code no longer provides exceptions for specific equipment.  Also, the code only requires receptacles serving countertops in kitchens to be gfci protected.  A receptacle on the wall where the refrigerator just happens to be located isn't serving the countertop.


----------



## jpranch (Apr 9, 2010)

2 years ago I lost 1/2 a beef, 2 mule deer and 1/2 an elk, and a lot of other stuff because of a GFIC. Expensive? You bet. Never again. I replaced the GFIC with a regular outlet. NEC be darned.


----------



## EPrice (Apr 9, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Okie Dokie, then answer me this; Why isn't the refrigerator in the kitchen required to be GFCI protected in the 2008 NEC?


Three reasons that I can think of:

1.  The kitchen floor is typically less conductive than the garage floor.

2.  It is more likely that there will always be a refrigerator in front of the kitchen refrigerator receptacle, hence less likely that an extension cord, with a hand tool, possibly being used outdoors, will be plugged into it.

3.  Maybe no one has make the code proposal yet.  I won't be surprised to see the time come when the kitchen refrigerator receptacle is required to be GFCI protected.  They are in commercial kitchens after all [210.8(B)(2)].



			
				Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> I believe the reason the manufacturers state "GFCI not recommended" instead of "Warning, Do Not plug into GFCI receptacle" is because they don't want to get on the wrong side of the "Code Police". The manufacturer's warranty requirements are important; and the warning that "the appliance should not be pluged into a GFCI" is part of the installation instructions. The loss of a freezer full of meat is not an "Inexpensive Inconvenience".


As has been mentioned, the current standards for listing of freezers require a leakage that is within the tolerance of a GFCI.  The recommendation to not plug the freezer into a GFCI receptacle is CYA on the manufacturer's part.  I believe that the .4 to .6 mA threshold was chosen for GFCI protection, because current above that could cause death.  The fact that the current is coming through a freezer rather than some other appliance doesn't make it any less dangerous.  A funeral is not an "Inexpensive Inconvenience" either.


----------



## pwood (Apr 9, 2010)

jpranch said:
			
		

> 2 years ago I lost 1/2 a beef, 2 mule deer and 1/2 an elk, and a lot of other stuff because of a GFIC. Expensive? You bet. Never again. I replaced the GFIC with a regular outlet. NEC be darned.


so how was the bar-b-q and did the critters eat well?:mrgreen:


----------



## Paul Sweet (Apr 9, 2010)

How many people have actually been fried by a refrigerator in a garage?


----------



## FredK (Apr 9, 2010)

I like the single outlet idea that jp should have used.  But then doesn't this also include the opener outlet to be GFCI also.  Be years before we go to the 08 NEC so haven't looked.


----------



## jpranch (Apr 9, 2010)

pwood, We took all the spoiled meat out of the wrapping and dumped it out on the prairie. That night I could picture in my head the coyotes with full bellies carrying off ribeye steaks and roasts to their pups!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, going over to the dark side; and remembering when I was a carpenter; and, the smarta** electrician who spit his tobacco on on my plumbing, used to check light sockets by sticking his finger in it; and being shocked myself on numerous occasions (including 240 that rolled me across the back yard);  I believe we are becoming overly cautions.

Everytime I have to drive a tester or plug into one of those safety receptacles; I curse the Electric code that I so faithfully enforce.

And, I have seen the extra outlet (behind the refrigerator) on the double receptacle, used for small appliances many times in kitchens.

I think something that may have contributed to the gargage change ; is that I have seen non-gfci receptacles near the garage door; and the area was so narrow you could'nt possibley set a refrigerator/freezer there without partially blocking the entry; and they "tried" to claim that was where the freezer would be.

Oh, well

It is an interesting and enlightening subject; but, not a dangerously shocking one.   

Uncle Bob


----------

